# Mortifactors??



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

what do you guys know about the mortifactors chapter?? im thinking of a breakoff chapter for my marines but need some back info on them to write my fluff..

Thanx
Bro.Az


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

The Mortifactors are a Space Marine Chapter recruited from the Feral World Posul, which is shrouded in almost perpetual darkness. The population of the planet is broken down into tribes, and the mightiest tribe is ideal for recruitment into the Mortifactors. They are a successor Chapter of the Ultramarines. Their Currrent Chapter Master is Lord Magyar.

Recruitment is done by the Chaplains who were originally part of the upper echelons of the society and tribes. The halls of their orbiting Fortress Monastery, The Basilica Mortis, are lined with the skulls and bodies of their dead, and the chapel with the skulls of their enemies. The Chaplains preach to their Marines that death will unite them with the Emperor, and regularly enter a state of near death prior to battles in order to find out how the Emperor would like them to fight this coming battle. If they do die, they are taken to Halls of Victors and sit at the feast table of the Ultimate Warrior (a divine being inhabiting the perfect body for fighting prowess), in the afterlife.
On the day of the Feast of the Emperor's Ascension (998.M41), the entire chapter entered a massed meditation. When they awoke, they prophesised that the Third War for Armageddon against the Beast would be the 'Last Battle' and all men who would be warriors were called up and recruited. They entrusted their fortress monastery to their underlings and the entire Chapter set off for Armageddon (all 10 Companies).
Upon return from Armageddon, the Mortifactors set about re-establishing those Marines and Companies that were lost defending the world. The next full action performed by the Morifactors was assisting the Ultramarines in defending the world of Tarsis Ultra against a splinter of Hive Fleet Leviathan.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Mortifactors


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

thanx mighty and thanx lexicanium ohh where wood we be without youu!!! lol what you guys think of the mortifactors idea?


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

ahh, I see you went with my idea, nice! I'm sure there was a white dwarf article a while back about a guy who had painted a mortifactors army really nicely. I'm sure it mentioned something about how, after a battle they eat the dead (theirs or their enemies I don't know) I'll try and look the article out for ya! 

------------EDIT----------
oh no, it's not the chapter that eat the dead its the world they recruit from, posul. It appears on this planet the population practices cannabalism. How nice. hope it helps a little

P.S try and get some pics of them up when you've made and painted some stuff, I'd love to see them


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

will do  ill keep u posted on my progress... im thinking the breakoff chapter cood have been a company that got seperated whilst going to the aid of the ultramarines when they fought the hive fleet...leviathon i think? maybe they landed on some moon near by and the inhabitants were also being attacked by genestealer vangaurd organisms? lol i love making fluffs so much fun 

4 colour scheme im thinking exact same as mortifactors but dark green instead of black and a more fleshy colour over the bone...keeping the yelow trim & black weapons...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

You may want to see if you can find anything on the Inquisitor character Captain Artimes. He's a Mortifactor.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

i love the morts, dont make a break off chapt of them, they are cool as is! lol

if I did a SM chapt, Id probably do morts


----------

